# Syncronize map in cluster and infotainment?



## pnwvwmw (Mar 17, 2021)

For some reason we lost the ability to view the map in both cluster and infotainment simoultaneously....and can't get it back. Anyone help with this? Atlas Prem R line


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I've never had that ability on my 2019. It was either infotainment or gauge cluster. Not both. Only way to have "both" was to run factory map in the gauge cluster and google/Waze/apple maps through android auto or Apple carplay.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are talking about factory nav, I think you are mistaken about having it in both areas at the same time. My ‘21.5 with MIB3 doesn’t have that ability, and neither did earlier versions.

Displaying a map in both areas would require what Tim said above.


----------



## pnwvwmw (Mar 17, 2021)

Tim K said:


> I've never had that ability on my 2019. It was either infotainment or gauge cluster. Not both. Only way to have "both" was to run factory map in the gauge cluster and google/Waze/apple maps through android auto or Apple carplay.


It states that it can display both in the manual...however not been able to replicate. Thanks for the reply


----------



## pnwvwmw (Mar 17, 2021)

bboshart said:


> If you are talking about factory nav, I think you are mistaken about having it in both areas at the same time. My ‘21.5 with MIB3 doesn’t have that ability, and neither did earlier versions.
> 
> Displaying a map in both areas would require what Tim said above.


Is the MIB3 available in the Atlas or a different model?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

pnwvwmw said:


> Is the MIB3 available in the Atlas or a different model?


It’s in my ‘21.5 Atlas SEL-P.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

pnwvwmw said:


> It states that it can display both in the manual...however not been able to replicate. Thanks for the reply


My manual (Oct. 2020 edition for 2021) states “Depending on the equipment, navigation will be shown on two screens or only on one screen.” Like a lot of things in the manual, they cover all bases by saying “maybe, maybe not.”

I’ve found the manual to be less than helpful on a lot of the navigation, digital cockpit, and MIB3 details. They are either wrong or don’t even mention things that need further explanation.


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

I've seen videos showing the Discover Pro 9.2 being able to do that, maybe it covers those infotainment models, Its too bad the Discover Pro isn't an OEM option on the Atlas. You could Retrofit if you wanted one though.

If it can be done on the Discover Media 8inch (MIB2 or MIB3) that would be interesting to see.


----------

